# Casting Pen Blanks



## Randy_ (Sep 28, 2006)

Do you currently cast your own pen blanks??

This is strictly a yes or no poll.  I will create another one that allows for more detailed answers


----------



## melogic (Sep 28, 2006)

I do not currently cast my own blanks. However, I'm in the middle of buying another house and when I get all moved in, I want to begin casting my own blanks. I have the pressure pot, lots of ideas and people on this forum for guidance so I think I'm half way there.[]


----------



## chigdon (Sep 28, 2006)

No, but I am getting equiped to do so.


----------



## Skye (Sep 28, 2006)

^Gasp! Chris, are you turning to the dark side?


----------



## johncrane (Sep 28, 2006)

no


----------



## Jerryconn (Sep 29, 2006)

Just started this week,  The blanks come out fine I just to learn how to get better colors


----------



## mick (Oct 1, 2006)

A lot of my sales are from our "homebrew" or "CPR" as Connie calls it. SEC colors are very popular in our area,especially now that football season is upon us ....lol


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for all of your replies and votes.  The result was quite surprising to me.  Apparently. there is a lot more interest in casting blanks that I expected!!


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 6, 2006)

No, but I hope to some day[8D]


----------

